# Đại lý điều hòa âm trần Daikin TPHCM – Điều hòa Cassette thổi tròn 360 độ, tiết kiệm điện năng



## adkytl (13 Tháng hai 2020)

*Điện lạnh Ánh Sao chuyên cung cấp & thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cho các công trình xây dựng:*

*Căn hộ gia đình*
*Biệt thự cao cấp*
*Hội nghị, văn phòng*
*Nhà hàng, tiệc cưới*
*Trung tâm thương mại*
*Tòa nhà, khách sạn,....*
Là dòng điều hòa được thiết kế với cấu trúc chìm trong phòng khá gọn gàng, lại độc đáo kiểu hình vuông với 4 hướng thổi tỏa 4 hướng giúp làm mát đều trên diện rộng khắp căn phòng của bạn, đảm bảo thẩm mỹ không gian về mặt đồng thời không làm ảnh hưởng đến việc sắp xếp các đồ nội thất khác cũng như đèn trong nhà. Đặc biệt hơn dòng điều hòa âm thường có công suất lớn nên điều hòa âm trần không phổ biến trong các hộ gia đình.

Điều hòa âm trần thường được sử dụng cho phòng khách, văn phòng, phòng hội họp, cửa hàng hay các công trình lớn...Có thể gắn lên trần nhà, cửa ra vào. Đặc biệt hệ thống thoát nước thải được bơm tự động bơm ra. Vì thế mà khi lắp không cần xử lý độ dốc cho máy như trên các dòng điều hòa treo tường khác.







*Ánh Sao gửi quý khách hàng bảng giá máy lạnh âm trần Daikin để tiện tham khảo:*






_*Máy lạnh âm trần Daikin chính hãng – giá rẻ tại TPHCM*_

Qúy khách đang sở hữu một cửa hàng quán ăn nhỏ,quán cafe - quán trà sữa - có nhu cầu lắp một chiếc* máy lạnh âm trần *để đảm bảo nguồn không khí trong lành cho khách hàng của mình hoặc chỉ đơn giản là chủ một căn hộ cao cấp, nhà phố hiện đại, biệt thự yêu thích sự sang trọng, hiện đại trong thiết kế nội thất thì nên lựa chọn dòng máy lạnh âm trần Daikin. *Công ty điện lạnh Ánh Sao *sẽ giúp quý khách đưa ra lựa chọn đứng đắn và hoàn hảo nhất, chúng tôi là *địa chỉ chuyên cung cấp máy lạnh âm trần Daikin chính hãng với giá rẻ nhất tại Hồ Chí Minh*






_- Miễn phí vận chuyển nội thành TPHCM, giao hàng & lắp đặt trong vòng 24h
- Đội ngũ kỹ thuật giỏi, tay nghề cao, vui vẻ nhiệt tình
- Bảo hành chính hãng 1 năm toàn bộ thiết bị, 5 năm cho máy nén_

*MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ
CÔNG TY TNHH THƯƠNG MẠI DỊCH VỤ ÁNH SAO*
VP: _702/59A Lê Đức Thọ, P15, Q.Gò Vấp_
EMAIL: maylanhanhsao@gmail.com
DT:  0909 588 116  0909 400 608  028 22 155 026


----------

